# biofeedback



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

fyi,abstractig Dis Sci 1993 Nov;38(11):1953-60 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut Biofeedback training in disordered defecation. A critical review.Enck P.Department of Gastroenterology, Heinrich Heine University Hospitals, Dusseldorf, Germany.For 20 years now, biofeedback applications in the treatment of fecal incontinence and, more recently, chronic constipation in adults have proven that improvement of anorectal function can be achieved in a majority of patients. Despite this evidence, the definitive mode of action of biofeedback training remains obscure but may include improvement of both motor and sensory functions of the anorectum. In addition, behavioral modification of individual defecatory behavior in these patients may be effective as well. The long-term results of such treatment need to be tested in future research.tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

another abstractig Dis 1997;15 Suppl 1:78-92 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut Biofeedback therapy for defecation disorders.Rao SS, Enck P, Loening-Baucke V.Department of Medicine, University of Iowa College of Medicine, Iowa City, USA.Biofeedback therapy is a useful adjunct to conventional treatment for many patients with refractory defecation disorders. This article provides an overview regarding the historical evolution of this treatment together with current perspectives regarding the principles and techniques of performing biofeedback therapy and an assessment of its outcome in adults and pediatric patients with defecation disorders.tom


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Tom,I've posted on this a number of times, and I'll have to ask you to be specific more specific on the methods. The sort of biofeedback that is used successfully with IBS patients is done in the anal area. It is different from going to a therapist and learning biofeedback for relaxation. This biofeedback is to learn to retrain the muscles of the rectal area. It is especially effective for constipation patients that can relearn how to relax the anus while pushing down with other muscles. The patient also learns that straining too hard tightens the anus. The patient learns by watching a moniter measure the response of muscles used in defecation. It is used in D patients to relearn how to "hold it." We sometimes strain so hard to hold it that our muscles give way and we have an accident. The biofeedback helps the patient learn to hold-relax, hold-relax, is more effective. This sort of biofeedback is done by a specially trained physical therapist. AZ


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

AZMom,What if your IBS is pain predominant? Lower back pain to be specific. I've spoken to a couple psycho therapists who claim to have done biofeedback for IBS, what could they be talking about then?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is biofeedback specifically for pelvic floor issues. This is what I think these articles are talking about.However, biofeedback can be used, more generally, for pain management as well (I did it for migranes) and some people may have done the pain management kind of thing with IBS patients.I think most of the pelvic floor biofeedback tends to be done in or in association with GI clinics because you have to have some specialized equipment for it. Don't know if most biofeedback for relaxation/pain management places have the equipment for pelvic floor work (I suspect, but do not know, that you may need to be a GI tech type qualified person to do pelvic floor stuff...I wouldn't want someone unfamiliar with stuff down there messing with it).K.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I didn't post these articles as an 'expert' but rather to start some discussion. I think k is right in saying that biofeedback is a technique that can be used to train specific muscles or for general things like relaxation, anxiety, or depression. I thinkit has a fairly long history of being used for both specific and general purposes, depending on the training of the person using the technique so these are good questions to ask someone who claims to do biofeedback for ibs.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, I am just curious, but do you use biofeedback or have you in the past? Just curious if its something you use or have used? I know you also do writing which is great, but do you use other techniques breathing or others?I am in a long process of gettting information, such as that for biofeedback on IBS and other techniques and when I have it all together I will post it. If anyone knows a professional biofeedback person who specialiizes in IBS it would be great f you would let me know who the person is, thanks.


----------

